

Ask HN: Paypal alternative in India - nikhildaga

It has been so long. Paypal still  has complete monopoly in India. Is there any good alternative to paypal that you are aware of?
======
unmole
Take a look at instamojo.com

~~~
tamilan
instamojo is not PayPal alternative. It is business payment collection
platform. and It won't support all business. and you can't collect payments
from International customers.

------
known
paypal.in

